# trimming blanks-hard woods



## paleydp (May 15, 2004)

What is your preferred method of squaring/trimming blanks with hard woods? If other, please post.


----------



## mwvore (Jun 8, 2004)

My vote is for Drill Mounted Pen Mill, but the bit stays in the press and the
pen-mill stays in a Morse Taper chuck and the trimming gets done on the lathe.
I think it's easier to use than the DPress.
mike


----------



## tipusnr (Jun 8, 2004)

I use the drill-mounted pen mill chucked in a corded drill. Am saving up for the sanding jig from PSI to see how that works on glued-up blanks.


----------

